# Introducing Ruby from Tooterville



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A while back, oh about 6 weeks or so ago, I mentioned on Pigeon Talk that

my son had brought us a weak undernourished "brown bar" pigeon . The bird 

was brought back to healthy status and fattened up. After a month, well, it 

was about time to release her. I took her to the center of our large yard and

tossed her. Well, she flew to the lower roof and just stood there looking at 

me. I placed the metal ladder up, and it scared her away.when it hit the 

gutter. She was gone for 30 minutes. I had believed that she decided to re-

join the wild. About half an hour later I found her on top of the aviary looking 

in. I reached up. She nibbled my finger delicately, and I scooped her up and

put her in the aviary. I saw this as a sign that she wanted to stay. Her 

request was accepted and she is now part of Tooterville. Just a few days

ago we knew we had to give her a name. I recall having two parakeets 

named Ricky and Ruby who were very dear to me as a child. Bev and I 

agreed Ruby would be nice.Ruby is a dear sweet pigeon that will make a nice 

addition to our small pet flock. 

Last Wednesday, Matilda (formally Matt) our brown pigeon managed to get

out of my hands when I was transferring the girl pigeons to the aviary. She 

circled around and took off fast in a south direction. I was sure she would be

back after a few minutes but the hours went by. l knew she would be back

by morning just like Clayton did when he left overnight last year. After that

episode, I have allowed Clayton to get out and he will circle the yard and fly 

back to his cage when I leave the coop door open. Five days went by, and 

no signs of Matilda. In the evening when the pigeons were secured inside 

their coop, we would leave the aviary door open just in case she returned in

the evening or early morning. I was convinced that she decided to return to 

the life she was born into when she was rescued as a young bird last 

October. On the 6th day, which was just this past Tuesday morning, I was

taking my toddler grandson Drakie out to see "the boords" as he calls them 

and just before we reached the pigeon housing area, the flutter of wings

caught my attention and looked to the left. There was my beautiful caramel 

brown pigeon flying towards us. She circled around and up to the same roof 

where Ruby was. My gosh, it was the same area where Tooter used to hang 

around when he used to free fly before the famous hawk attack in 2004! I 

called out to her and she flew to the top of the kids swing set which is 

about 30 fee from the coop/aviary. Bev took Drakie and I got the small 

carrier that I normally use to transport the birds from the coop to the aviary

and back. She hopped right in. Her cage was clean and still waiting for her.

She ate very well and drank much water. She seemed happy to be back 

home.Welcome back to her too! The mosquito netting is all up now, and all is 

well again at Tooterville. Hopefully no more adventures for a while folks.

My Web-shots album has been upgraded with more pictures of the girls, 

Ruby, Barbie and Matilda and even a few of the boys hanging around if you 

wish to see them, you are most welcome. The one on the lower right by the

date is Ruby. Oh, her wing appears to be drooping but it is fine. Her wing

was caught by a blemish on the branch that has been filed off.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ruby is stunning. I have a Ruby too. I recently moved my Ruby and his mate to Jolly's loft in Washington.
I hope your only adventures this summer are fun and not nerve racking.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ruby is a pretty bird for sure. I've got a few "Ruby's" too.....cept' mine are all males....what's male for Ruby?...LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am confused! 


Rudy, maybe?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, Ruby is so pretty. Your little family keeps growing - seems there is always room for one more!!!!

I'm glad Matilda found her way back home. 


Renee, first name I thought of was Reuben. 


Victor - PS I checked out the Webshot pictures - terrific! And, also terrific is that my guys are in Omaha with you again!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ruby is a lovely gal! She knows has a good life with you.

I'm glad Matilda is back, she must have realized she had a good life with you too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Loved your update, Victor!! So glad to hear all is well at Tooterville!

I can imagine how scarey things can be when one "flies the coop!"

Ruby is just beautiful as are ALL your wonderful flock! I'm delighted that she decided to stay! Who says pijies aren't smart?!!

Give them all Hugs and Scritches from us with LOVE

Shi 

Rubio???


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor - PS I checked out the Webshot pictures - terrific! And, also terrific is that my guys are in Omaha with you again!!!!!


I saw your Tarheels team getting off the bus at the Double Tree hotel in downtwon Omaha on my way home last night. I was thinking about you.

YOUR GUYS PLAY TODAY! GOOD LUCK.

It's off to work I must go now!

Rooting for the NC TARHEELS!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Ruby is a pretty bird for sure. I've got a few "Ruby's" too.....cept' mine are all males....what's male for Ruby?...LOL


How about Rubert?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ruby is very pretty. And I'm glad the other one is safely back home. Is that brown one Matilda? She's beautiful. Where did you buy mosquito netting?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> Ruby is very pretty. And I'm glad the other one is safely back home. Is that brown one Matilda? She's beautiful. Where did you buy mosquito netting?


The brown one is Matilda.

You can get netting in a packaged roll at any home improvement store, I got mine at Menard's for about 7 bucks a roll.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Victor


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Your birds always look so nice and plump - no wonder they always come back when they escape. They know when they've got it good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Loved the pics Victor. You've got a neat and pretty little family there.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Garye said:


> Your birds always look so nice and plump - no wonder they always come back when they escape. They know when they've got it good.


Thank you Garye. Sometimes they get a bit too plump! I tend to cut back on the "extras" sometimes but it is sometimes hard to keep them trim.

Thanks to all for the nice comments.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor,

I'm so glad Matilda returned and that Ruby is staying as well. They are lovely girls. Tooterville is a beautiful little flock.

Margaret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Margarret said:


> Victor,
> 
> I'm so glad Matilda returned and that Ruby is staying as well. They are lovely girls. Tooterville is a beautiful little flock.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks you so much Ms Margaret. I am so very proud of my little flock too. I have been telling Matilda daily "Welcome back home" but funny thing is I still sometimes catch myself telling ol' Tooter, welcome back to him too! he has been back a few years now, hasn't he ???
My grandsons Coolpigeon, Hawkmaster and Drakie will very likely be moving right next door to us next month so I have much planned for them. I am proud of the boys too..._the human ones that is of course_.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's great to hear from you, Victor, and get the latest Tooterville news! I'm so glad all is well!

My best to you and your family!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say Victor, your grandkids are VERY LUCKY guys! They are going to have a WONDERFUL TIME with you!!

Correct me if I'm wrong...here are the names I have listed:

Tooter
Beaksley
Rosco
Uchiwa
Barbie
Paris
Feather
Max
Ruby
Matilda

That's 10. Is this list correct?

LOVE and HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL in Tooterville

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> I say Victor, your grandkids are VERY LUCKY guys! They are going to have a WONDERFUL TIME with you!!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...here are the names I have listed:
> 
> ...


Very Good Shi! Except for one...Max. I like the name though! I do not have a Max.I do think we have a member that has one named Max if I am not mistaken though.My other pigeon, son of Paris , his name is Clayton. I do not have a Feather, though I love the name too.

Alex "Coolpigeon" once lived across the street from us when he was a toddler. The owner decided they wanted to sell the house for a ridiculous amount, so they moved out. A few years later his family, including little brother, "Hawkmaster" moved in next door and lived there for a couple of years, but then cames baby Drakie...house too small, so they lived with us for a year, then close by. Now, a nice home became avaialble and it is just the right size, and right on the side of my back yard. I have plans to modify the fence and install a gate now. I am the lucky one Shi.


----------

